# Star Wars: Squadrons - Pew Pew



## Loosa (17. Oktober 2020)

Komme gerade von meinem ersten Ausflug zurück. Oder fast erstem.
Nachdem ich das Spiel gestartet hatte, Introfilmchen, Figurerstellung und so weiter, saß ich fünf Sekunden im Flieger... und drückte Alt-F4.

Der Blick aus dem Cockpit sah dermaßen episch aus, ich hab sofort meine Vive rausgekramt. Das _schrie_ geradezu nach VR. 
Und wurde auch nicht enttäuscht. Absolut beeindruckende Kost die dem (VR) Auge da geliefert wird. Mir wurde aber auch klar, warum das Imperium immer verliert. Aus der Wäschetrommel eines Tie-Fighters siehste ja fast nix! 

Nur schade, dass die Zwischensequenzen, so schön sie auch sind, vorgerendert sind und dadurch 2D bleiben.
Noch ein Kritikpunkt, beim Starten wird um einen EA-Login für den Multiplayer gebeten. In VR kannste die Fehlermeldung aber nicht wegklicken. 

An die Steuerung konnte ich mich noch nicht gewöhnen. Mit dem Xbox-Controller reagiert die enormst feinfühlig und ich hab immer wieder den Überblick verloren. Sogar zigmal die Y-Achse invertiert und immer noch keinen Schimmer was jetzt besser ist. Ein Switch Pro Controller mit nur etwas Bewegungssteuerung hätten beim Zielen schon viel geholfen.

Nach dem Training und der ersten Mission hab ich VR jetzt mal weggepackt. Geht aber gleich wieder in's Spiel, dann wiederhole ich das nochmal in 2D, bis ich den Bogen raus habe. Im X-Wing saß ich aber noch kurz. _Was_ für Panoramafenster. Voller Umblick. Und R2D2 saß auch hinter mir. 

Soviel für's Erste, ich muss zurück in's All.


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. Oktober 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Mir wurde aber auch klar, warum das Imperium immer verliert. Aus der Wäschetrommel eines Tie-Fighters siehste ja fast nix!



Nee. Weil die normalen Tie Fighter keine Schilde haben.


----------



## Loosa (17. Oktober 2020)

Grrrr... bis jetzt doch nix mit Weltall.

Ich kann meinen Origin-Account nicht mit Steam verbinden, bzw. mich im Spiel nicht bei Origin anmelden.

Der EA-Login ist völlig verbuggt. Kaum sichtbar und kaum bedienbar. Mit vielen Versuchen, Copy&Paste, Tabs, habe ich endlich Login und Passwort eingeben können. Aber man kann nicht mit der Maus klicken um den Sicherheitscode anzufordern!

Bei Steam habe ich bisher nichts gefunden wie ich Origin verlinken könnte und umgekehrt genauswenig.
Die wissen aber auch wirklich, wie man jemandem komplett den Spielspaß versauen kann. 

So schön das Spiel ist, aber wenn das nix wird gebe ich es trotzdem zurück. 

/edit:


> If you’re playing on PC through Steam or Epic, we need you to link the account you’re playing on to an EA Account *the first time you start up* Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order.



Warum das wohl fett steht?
Ja, beim ersten Mal hab ich es bei Squadrons weggeklickt... weil ich nur schnell zocken wollte. Was ein Hirnriss.

/edit2: *Lösung*

Man muss das Spiel in den Fenstermodus umstellen (Standard ist Borderless). Nach einem Neustart hat es dann die passende Größe damit das Origin Overlay dazu passt und bedienbar wird. War zwar trotzdem kaum sichtbar aber immerhin ging es.
Weiß nicht, ob es an meinem Ultrawide oder der Auflösung liegt, aber was zur Hölle?! 
Was eine miserable Programmierung.

Danke an einen Post im Steamforum.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Oktober 2020)

Star Wars Squadrons steht bei mir auch relativ hoch auf der To-Do-Liste, zumindest die Kampagne. Wie war denn die Framerate in VR? Die Vive läuft ja mit 90 Hz und das Spiel soll mit seinem Spielmechaniken aktuell auf 60 Hz beschränkt sein und viele Leute beschweren sich daher über Geruckel in VR und auf Monitoren mit mehr als 60 Hz. Daher hab ich's mir auch erstmal nicht gekauft, da in diversen Foren empfohlen wird zu warten, bis die Sache gepatcht wird.


----------



## Zybba (17. Oktober 2020)

Nach dem was ich so gehört habe sollte man das Spiel auf jeden Fall in VR genießen.
Schön, dass da auch mal so etwas erscheint.

Die non VR Variante ist angeblich für den notwendigen finanziellen Erfolg gebracht worden.
Einen Großteil meiner Infos habe ich auch *dieser Podcast Folge*. 

Was ich selbst so vom Spiel gesehen habe fand ich eigentlich ganz gut.
Negativpunkte: Grafisch etwas enttäuschend, ziemlich hässliches UI.


----------



## Batze (17. Oktober 2020)

Die Sache mit Steam/EA/Epic hätte man sicherlich anders lösen können.
Aber endlich mal jemand der wegen des reinen Gameplays nicht rum meckert. Denn genau da macht das Spiel so einiges sehr richtig.
Und mit dem Tie-Fighter gebe ich dir recht, der Rundum Blick ist nicht so dolle, aber der Sound dazu, oooohhh weh, Genial. Und nach den Patches jetzt klappt es auch immer besser mit meinem Hota's. Ging ja vorher schon gut spielbar, aber ich hatte da immer so einen Sprung drin, der ist jetzt weg.
Zu VR kann ich leider nichts sagen, da ich kein VR habe. Aber das wäre für mich eines der wirklich wenigen Spiele, außer eben Racing, wo ich mir eine VR Brille kaufen würde, nur wegen dem Spiel, weil das kommt ohne schon so dermaßen Cool rüber, will gar nicht wissen wie das in VR abgeht.


----------



## Batze (17. Oktober 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Einen Großteil meiner Infos habe ich auch *dieser Podcast Folge*.


Kommt ja fast an euer Podcast ran.


----------



## Batze (17. Oktober 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Kommt ja fast an euer Podcast ran.



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst, ich habe vergessen zu sagen, aber nur ganz ganz fast. 
Vor allem macht ihr keinen auf Monetarisierung und wollt eben noch Geld von uns Zuhörern haben. Das ist eben der Gewaltige Unterschied. Deshalb, nicht nur, liebe ich auch euren Podcast so sehr, wie viele andere wohl auch. Und er kommt trotzdem sehr Profi mäßig rüber und greift immer Top aktuelle Themen auf die ihr Mega interpretiert und rüberbringt und auch lustig, was ganz wichtig ist. Und das als Hobby. Wahnsinn was ihr da leistet.

So, genug geschleimt, ihr seid einfach TOP. Bester Podcast in the world 

Das musst mal sein euch so zu loben, jetzt wieder BtT Star Wars .


----------



## Zybba (17. Oktober 2020)

Vielen Dank! 



Batze schrieb:


> Vor allem macht ihr keinen auf Monetarisierung und wollt eben noch Geld von uns Zuhörern haben.


NOCH NICHT


----------



## Batze (17. Oktober 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> 
> 
> NOCH NICHT



Och so 1-3 € im Monat würde ich gerne Spenden. Bei dem was ihr da bringt hätte ich keine Probleme damit.
Und falls ihr selbst nicht könnt, Page/Forum könnte ich euch auch noch bauen, mal so als Angebot.


----------



## LOX-TT (17. Oktober 2020)

In VR hab ich es noch gar nicht ausprobiert, müsste mal mein PlayStation VR entstauben und dann tesetn


----------



## Loosa (18. Oktober 2020)

Mittlerweile hab ich es bis in die vierte oder fünfte Mission gespielt und bin immer noch sehr angetan. 
Den Wechsel zwischen Republik und Imperium finde ich super. Wenn man beide Seiten sieht hält das die Geschichte viel stärker zusammen. Das macht auch die Figuren interessanter.

Jetzt scheitere ich jedoch relativ häufig und mit jeder Mission kommen neue Befehle, Tasten und Manöver dazu. Das wird mir so langsam zu überladen. Ich glaub' da werd ich zum Üben ein paar Missionen bald nochmal wiederholen. Ich spiele tastaturlastige Spiele wohl einfach zu selten (Assassins Creed geht bei mir gar nicht).
Respawns sind aber sehr fair, meist vor der nächsten großen Welle, und man kommt mit voller Munition und gesundem Schiff direkt zurück in's Gefecht. Einziger Nachteil ist dann eine fehlende Auszeichnung am Ende. 

Schade nur, dass die Zwischensequenzen bloß in HD gerendert sind und bei mir mit fetten Balken auf allen Seiten laufen. 4K ist ja nu wirklich nicht mehr so selten. Genauso unverständlich finde ich, dass sie die Sequenzen nicht auch für VR gerendert haben. Das wäre völlig problemlos machbar gewesen (ist ja schließlich alles schon 3D). Wenn das Spiel wirklich für VR konzipiert war ist das schon ein grober Schnitzer.

Habe gestern dann wieder auf VR gewechselt und bei der ersten Mission angefangen. Super. 
Beim T-Fighter ist das Cockpit noch relativ langweilig, weil die Anzeigen alle flach vor einem sind. Aber im X-Wing sitzt man wirklich im engen Cockpit mit allen Instrumenten um einen verteilt. Wenn da das Glas anfängt zu splittern...
Als dicht über mir ein Cruiser explodierte zog ich direkt den Kopf ein. 

Komischerweise tue ich mir in VR aber beim Steuern schwerer, jedenfalls wenn ich Tie's verfolge. Was auch nicht hilft, dass die teilweise 180° Manöver hinlegen (weil sie von irgendwas abprallen?). Das nervt schonmal. Dafür ist der Überblick um SO vieles besser, ganz besonders im X-Wing. Und man kann Größen und Abstände perfekt abschätzen. Da wirkt eine Corvette dann gar nicht mehr so beeindruckend, oder ich kann dicht über einen Sternenzerstörer fliegen um die Turrets abzusäbeln (die man auch leichter erkennt).

Wo ich mich in 2D fast ausschließlich auf das HUD verlasse, finde ich in VR das Radar um vieles hilfreicher. Ganz ohne HUD dürfte es aber gerade bei kleinen Gegnern schwer werden, weil für Sicht auf Entfernung die Auflösung/Optik schnell nicht mehr reicht.

Auch bei den Zwischenpartien auf der Basis zeigt sich VR von der besten Seite. Man steht wirklich auf der Brücke, um einen herum arbeitet das Personal. In 2D war das einfach nicht so beeindruckend. Wenn man die Ausrüstung wählt ist das Schiff in 2D einfach ein eingefärbtes Hintergrundbild. In VR schwebe ich plötzlich an der Decke und gucke, farbverfälscht, von oben in den Hangar. Obwohl es im Endeffekt dasselbe Bild ist.

Fehlende Schatten unter den Personen hätte man aber leicht faken können. So fliegen sie auf dem Boden. Und in VR fallen viele kleine Schlampereien viel mehr auf.



Neawoulf schrieb:


> Star Wars Squadrons steht bei mir auch relativ hoch auf der To-Do-Liste, zumindest die Kampagne. Wie war denn die Framerate in VR? Die Vive läuft ja mit 90 Hz und das Spiel soll mit seinem Spielmechaniken aktuell auf 60 Hz beschränkt sein und viele Leute beschweren sich daher über Geruckel in VR und auf Monitoren mit mehr als 60 Hz. Daher hab ich's mir auch erstmal nicht gekauft, da in diversen Foren empfohlen wird zu warten, bis die Sache gepatcht wird.



Da ist mir keinerlei Ruckeln aufgefallen und (etwas) Übelkeit nur, wenn ich es mit den Rollbewegungen übertrieb. Nicht wegen Rucklern. Kann ich mir in VR die FPS anzeigen lassen? Sieht aber alles flüssig aus.

Hmm, im Spiel sind die FPS eingeschränkt? Wegen welcher Spielmechaniken? In den Einstellungen kann man es im Fullscreen auf 240fps hochregeln (ob das dann auch passiert ist natürlich die andere Frage).


----------



## Neawoulf (18. Oktober 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Da ist mir keinerlei Ruckeln aufgefallen und (etwas) Übelkeit nur, wenn ich es mit den Rollbewegungen übertrieb. Nicht wegen Rucklern. Kann ich mir in VR die FPS anzeigen lassen? Sieht aber alles flüssig aus.
> 
> Hmm, im Spiel sind die FPS eingeschränkt? Wegen welcher Spielmechaniken? In den Einstellungen kann man es im Fullscreen auf 240fps hochregeln (ob das dann auch passiert ist natürlich die andere Frage).



Welche Spielmechaniken genau betroffen sind, weiß ich nicht. Auf jeden Fall aber die Bewegung des eigenen Schiffes. Auf Steam und reddit gibt es seit Release des Spiels Beschwerden von VR- und 144 Hz Nutzern, dass das Spiel ruckeln würde, obwohl eigentlich genügend Leistung da ist. Es hat auch jemand ein aus einer 144 fps Aufnahme erstelltes Bild-für-Bild Video über das Problem bei Youtube gepostet:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f3JKK9QK-D4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Man sieht, das die vorbeifliegenden "Sterne" bei jedem Bild aktualisiert werden, die Bewegung des Schiffes aber nur zweimal in Folge, danach gibt es für zwei bis drei Bilder keine Aktualisierung, für die vorbeifliegenden "Sterne" allerdings schon.

Ob das Problem für alle Spieler existiert oder nur bei bestimmter Hardware/bestimmten Einstellungen, weiß ich nicht. Ich hab aber ähnliche Probleme bei Live for Speed erlebt (100 Hz bei der Fahrzeugbewegung vs. 90 Hz bei der Rift CV1 bzw. 80 Hz bei der Rift S) und ich reagiere auf diese Art Bildstottern ziemlich empfindlich. Mir wird da zwar nicht übel von, aber es schadet halt stark der Immersion.


----------



## Loosa (18. Oktober 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ob das Problem für alle Spieler existiert oder nur bei bestimmter Hardware/bestimmten Einstellungen, weiß ich nicht. Ich hab aber ähnliche Probleme bei Live for Speed erlebt (100 Hz bei der Fahrzeugbewegung vs. 90 Hz bei der Rift CV1 bzw. 80 Hz bei der Rift S) und ich reagiere auf diese Art Bildstottern ziemlich empfindlich. Mir wird da zwar nicht übel von, aber es schadet halt stark der Immersion.



Hmm, das ist natürlich unschön. Laut einem EA Community Manager ist das angeblich ganz oben bei ihren Prioritäten.
https://www.reddit.com/r/StarWarsSq...rs_squadrons_update_12_release_notes/g8whfvp/

Bis vor kurzem hatte ich lange Jahre nur Bildschirme mit 60 Hz, und Hardware die selbst das kaum schaffte. Mittlerweile habe ich aufgerüstet, aber mit der Auflösung meines Ultrawide komme ich trotzdem selten an die jetzt möglichen 144 Hz heran. Von daher bin ich langsames FPS wohl einfach zu gewöhnt um hierzu etwas sagen zu können. Da hilft dir mein "mich stört's nicht" garantiert nicht weiter. 

Im Zweifelsfall bleibt da nur ausprobieren und zurückgeben, oder auf den Patch warten. Wenn das mit den FPS gefixt wird ist es als VR Titel aber definitiv lohnenswert. Bekomme gerade richtig Lust mir mal wieder die Filme reinzuziehen.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Oktober 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Hmm, das ist natürlich unschön. Laut einem EA Community Manager ist das angeblich ganz oben bei ihren Prioritäten.
> https://www.reddit.com/r/StarWarsSq...rs_squadrons_update_12_release_notes/g8whfvp/
> 
> Bis vor kurzem hatte ich lange Jahre nur Bildschirme mit 60 Hz, und Hardware die selbst das kaum schaffte. Mittlerweile habe ich aufgerüstet, aber mit der Auflösung meines Ultrawide komme ich trotzdem selten an die jetzt möglichen 144 Hz heran. Von daher bin ich langsames FPS wohl einfach zu gewöhnt um hierzu etwas sagen zu können. Da hilft dir mein "mich stört's nicht" garantiert nicht weiter.
> ...



Ich werde erstmal auf den nächsten Patch warten. Wenn EA sagt, dass die sich drum kümmern, dann besteht immerhin eine fast 50% Chance, dass das auch wirklich passiert  Davon abgesehen brauche ich ohnehin vorher einen neuen Zockstuhl, weil meiner gerade ein Bein gebrochen hat.


----------



## Loosa (6. November 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich werde erstmal auf den nächsten Patch warten. Wenn EA sagt, dass die sich drum kümmern, dann besteht immerhin eine fast 50% Chance, dass das auch wirklich passiert



In den Patch Notes wird es leider nicht eindeutig erklärt, aber vielleicht ist das hier die Lösung zu deinem Problem?



> Additionally, we also fixed the locked framerate issue on PC



Das war nur ein Hotfix. Vorgestern kam ein größerer 2.0 Patch, mit einer ellenlangen Liste an Fixes. Unter anderem auch ein paar Sachen zu Joysticks und VR.


----------



## Neawoulf (6. November 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> In den Patch Notes wird es leider nicht eindeutig erklärt, aber vielleicht ist das hier die Lösung zu deinem Problem?
> 
> Das war nur ein Hotfix. Vorgestern kam ein größerer 2.0 Patch, mit einer ellenlangen Liste an Fixes. Unter anderem auch ein paar Sachen zu Joysticks und VR.



Ist tatsächlich gefixt (hab mir das Spiel vor ca. ner Woche gekauft). Die Performance ist zwar immer noch nicht wirklich gut, aber mit den richtigen Einstellungen läuft es trotzdem gut spielbar und sieht auch gut aus. Auch die HOTAS-Steuerung funktioniert an sich gut, auch wenn ich noch damit beschäftigt bin eine passende Tastenbelegung zu finden. Man merkt dem Spiel trotz allem noch an, dass die Steuerung, vor allem was das UI angeht, für Controller ausgelegt ist. Aber insgesamt bin ich hier doch positiv überrascht, was EA hier abgeliefert hat. Ich hoffe, das war nicht das letzte Star Wars Spiel dieser Art. Ich brauche definitiv mehr Singleplayer-Futter in der Fortsetzung. Ne 10+ Stunden Kampagne mit etwas komplexeren und taktischeren Missionen und besserer KI wäre schon sehr nett.

Was mich nur nervt sind die Cockpitbewegungen, die sich nicht abschalten lassen. Zwar kann man das Rütteln bei Treffern abschalten, aber beim Beschleunigen, Bremsen und Richtungsänderungen bewegt sich das Cockpit trotzdem ein wenig vom Spieler unabhängig. Vielleicht wird das ja auch noch gefixt. Ist zwar kein großes Problem, aber für Leute, die neu in Sachen VR sind oder generell mit Motion Sickness zu kämpfen haben, wäre es sicher angenehm, wenn man das Cockpit als festes, unbewegliches Objekt hätte, an dem sich der Gleichgewichtssinn orientieren kann. Und der Immersion tut es meiner Meinung nach auch gut.


----------

